# Tag Calibre 5 ..What Grade??



## hacking_hamster

Hi,

I understand that the Tag Heuer Caliber 5 is a ETA 2824-2 base movement. Was wondering if anyone knows what grade movement of this 2824-2 does Tag use in their watches?

From Wiki:

The 2824 is an automatic winding, twenty-five (25) jewel movement, available in four executions or grades: Standard, Elaborated (improved), Top and Chronometer[4]. The key components which differ at the line of demarcation between Elaborated and Top are the barrel spring, shock protection system, pallet stones, balance wheel & hairspring and the regulator mechanism. To illustrate the differences in accuracy garnered by the successive grades, consider the following specifications:

the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
Anyone knows? =)


----------



## skoochy

Grades of ETA movements applies to companies that purchase complete movements (not ebauches) from ETA, and then install them mostly unmodified into their watches. Companies that purchase ebauches or purchase movements that have been finished by other companies (e.g. Soprod) do not necessarily purchase a particular grade, although it is possible that a complete movement is purchased, disassembled and finished, parts replaced and reassembled.

Generally, if you look at a movement and it looks basically the same as every other watch brand, it is possible that it has been purchased complete. Victorinox is an example. It's even possible that early model Aquaracers used complete movements from ETA, but since the rotor has been modified and some finishing applied, we can't be certain. Newer model mid-range TAGs appear to have more elaborate finishing (the higher end models seem to always have had finishing), and the rotor is custom, and this makes it more likely that this movement started as an ebauche.

One way or the other, it's unlikely that you will get an "official" word from TAG on if a certain grade is used. But maybe you will.

Quick 2824 grade spotters guide:

Does it have an Incabloc shock sprint?

- If no: Economy, Standard, Elabore ... the difference between Standard and Elabore is some treatment, and the regulation from the factory. This may indicate the ability to be finely regulated, or it may just be the initial regulation and further regulation by a competent watchmaker could negate any difference.

If it does have Incabloc, then does it have a chronometer serial number?
- If no: Top
- If yes: Chronometre

Any grade can be chronometer certified by an agency other than ETA, such as the watch manufacturer.

-s-


----------



## Locotime

hacking_hamster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that the Tag Heuer Caliber 5 is a ETA 2824-2 base movement. Was wondering if anyone knows what grade movement of this 2824-2 does Tag use in their watches?
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> The 2824 is an automatic winding, twenty-five (25) jewel movement, available in four executions or grades: Standard, Elaborated (improved), Top and Chronometer[4]. The key components which differ at the line of demarcation between Elaborated and Top are the barrel spring, shock protection system, pallet stones, balance wheel & hairspring and the regulator mechanism. To illustrate the differences in accuracy garnered by the successive grades, consider the following specifications:
> 
> the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
> Anyone knows? =)


Not to be overly technical but I have the new Aquaracer (with the Calibre 5) and the movement is a 26 jewel ETA 2836 (not the aforementioned 25 jewel 2824). I bought it just last Thu and I am not sure what "grade" it is but it has lost only one second per day since then, I realize that it is early, but as far as a grade, well shoot I'll give it an "A!"


----------



## watchInPDX

hacking_hamster said:


> Hi,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
> Anyone knows? =)


For what it's worth, I put the back of my Carerra (auto not chrono) under the loupe today and it:
- appears to have an incablock movement, I'm no expert but looked exactly like the photo on wikipedia

- has adjustment in 7 positions -- 3 +, 3 -

The only engraving outside of the rotor was barely visible up under the edge, "twenty five 25 jewels swiss made"

Looks like most of the 2824 photos on the 'net


----------



## bmwfreak

Locotime said:


> Not to be overly technical but I have the new Aquaracer (with the Calibre 5) and the movement is a 26 jewel ETA 2836 (not the aforementioned 25 jewel 2824). I bought it just last Thu and I am not sure what "grade" it is but it has lost only one second per day since then, I realize that it is early, but as far as a grade, well shoot I'll give it an "A!"


2836 is used for Day/Date. 2824 used for date only. The only difference between the two movements is the day complication.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

bmwfreak said:


> 2836 is used for Day/Date. 2824 used for date only. The only difference between the two movements is the day complication.


26j is most likely the Sellita SW200. I dont recall any 2824s made with 26 jewels.


----------



## Redrum

hacking_hamster said:


> Hi,
> 
> I understand that the Tag Heuer Caliber 5 is a ETA 2824-2 base movement. Was wondering if anyone knows what grade movement of this 2824-2 does Tag use in their watches?
> 
> From Wiki:
> 
> The 2824 is an automatic winding, twenty-five (25) jewel movement, available in four executions or grades: Standard, Elaborated (improved), Top and Chronometer[4]. The key components which differ at the line of demarcation between Elaborated and Top are the barrel spring, shock protection system, pallet stones, balance wheel & hairspring and the regulator mechanism. To illustrate the differences in accuracy garnered by the successive grades, consider the following specifications:
> 
> the Standard grade is adjusted in two positions with an average rate of +/-12 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> the Elaborated grade is adjusted in three positions with an average rate of +/-7 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-30 seconds/day;
> while the Top grade is adjusted in five positions with an average rate of +/-4 seconds/day, with a maximum daily variation of +/-10 seconds/day.
> Anyone knows? =)


For starters "Calibre 5" for TH basically means "three hands", if you look at their webpage you'll see that the Aquaracer day-date has the calibre 5, the date only Aquaracer has also the calibre 5, and the newer Aquaracer 500m with the 26 jeweled Sellita movement also has the calibre 5.
I can tell you that the Aquaracer day-date WAF2010.BA0818 has an elaboreé grade ETA 2836 movement.
I'm not sure about the other ones.

Take care

RR


----------

